# VW Golf Mk7 GTD - Carbon Grey



## stuart.cameron (Apr 10, 2011)

Some of you may remember my last post of my Polo http://www.detailingworld.com/forum/showthread.php?t=241273. Anyway I picked up my new car a couple of weekends ago, finally got round to giving it a good clean and seal yesterday!

*VW Golf Mk7 GTD*
- Carbon Grey
- Keyless
- Discovery Nav Pro
- Winter Pack
- Reverse Camera
- Park Assist

The paint looked to be pretty good so no need for me to ruin it with the machine polisher! Gave it a good cleanse with Iron X which removed a fair amount of fallout followed by some tardis which moved the tar from around the arches etc. The car was then dried, IPA'd, then the Exo was applied. Finish looked amazing! The plastics were treated with C4 and the windscreen with G1.

*Wash Process*
- Snow Foamed
- Rinse
- Iron X
- Rinse
- Tardis
- Snow Foamed
- Dried and air blown from shuts
- IPA wipedown
- Exo v2
- Gtechniq C4
- Gtechniq G1


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Car looks stunning. Love these new gtds.
1 question though what is that square cut out in the honeycomb grill in the middle?


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

WhiteRoc_170 said:


> Car looks stunning. Love these new gtds.
> 1 question though what is that square cut out in the honeycomb grill in the middle?


Proximity sensor for active cruise control 

Looks mint mate!


----------



## daydotz (May 15, 2011)

Very smart


----------



## Jay Scott (Aug 21, 2011)

Car looks great mate, I love that colour...have you got any pics of the inside?


----------



## Bradders (Mar 2, 2013)

Cracking job! Looks stunning


----------



## stuart.cameron (Apr 10, 2011)

Interior photos for those who are interested!


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Love the MKII inspired seats!


----------



## Rodriguez (Apr 5, 2011)

I prefer the GTI, but engines aside the car is just sooo awesome! You're such a lucky guy.


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

looks quality inside and out, apart from the middle of the seats!


----------



## stuart.cameron (Apr 10, 2011)

Rodriguez said:


> I prefer the GTI, but engines aside the car is just sooo awesome! You're such a lucky guy.


With I could of had the GTI. MPG figures just killed it, but so far mine aren't great either!


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

:thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

I've got a GTI sat at the dealers waiting for me to collect on 1st March! I recognise you from the Golf GTI forum actually!

Car looks splendid, can't wait for mine to come! It's a very similar spec to yours actually (3-Dr, DSG, Cloth Seats, Winter Pack, Reversing Cam, Keyless, but I've just gone for the standard Discover Nav as I've also specced Adaptive Chassis Control). Wonderful looking car in CSG too, although I've gone Tornado Red!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing:thumb:


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Looks great, I really like the interior.


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

stuart.cameron said:


> With I could of had the GTI. MPG figures just killed it, but so far mine aren't great either!


Looks lovely...what sort of mpg are you achieving?

Does the book not state high 60's?


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

Smashing looking car it really is! I bet it goes fairly well too. What are performance figures etc for it? It was the perfect car until I saw the seats


----------



## TJenkos (May 6, 2009)

Looks a cracking place to be inside that cabin. Nice one


----------



## 1012wayne (Feb 16, 2012)

Very nice mate,really like those wheels.:thumb:


----------



## stuart.cameron (Apr 10, 2011)

RD55 DUN said:


> Looks lovely...what sort of mpg are you achieving?
> 
> Does the book not state high 60's?





Nick-ST said:


> Smashing looking car it really is! I bet it goes fairly well too. What are performance figures etc for it? It was the perfect car until I saw the seats


Currently averaging around the high 30mpg just now, commuting to and from work I'm seeing between 40-50mpg but the shorter runs are killing it!

Performance wise 0-62mpg is 7.1 seconds, 181bhp.


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

How do you find the DSG with the diesel engine?


----------



## stuart.cameron (Apr 10, 2011)

RD55 DUN said:


> How do you find the DSG with the diesel engine?


So far seems to be pretty good, maybe hangs onto the gears for a little too long when in Drive but other than that seems pretty good! Also works great with the adaptive cruise control


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

Lovely that !


----------



## tPIC (Jul 14, 2013)

I do love the mk 7 GTD. You have a nice car there Stuart. I replace my own cars every 4-5 years and this is my current choice for next buy. Unfortunately, I only bought my current car last May, so I've got quite a while to wait / save up..


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Those seats are fantastic  Great looking car too 

* I wonder if the people who arent fans of the seats, are maybe our younger members, who possibly wont 'feel' the Mk2 influences? Just a thought


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

MadOnVaux! said:


> Those seats are fantastic  Great looking car too
> 
> * I wonder if the people who arent fans of the seats, are maybe our younger members, who possibly wont 'feel' the Mk2 influences? Just a thought


I'm a "younger" member at 24, and think they seats are stunning. GTD is a serious contender for my next vehicle.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

MadOnVaux! said:


> Those seats are fantastic  Great looking car too
> 
> * I wonder if the people who arent fans of the seats, are maybe our younger members, who possibly wont 'feel' the Mk2 influences? Just a thought


I got a mk7 gtd at 21 and I personally think the seats look great.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

love it. would love a new golf, but ££££ :lol:

nice unit there too


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

ianFRST said:


> love it. would love a new golf, but ££££ :lol:
> 
> nice unit there too


Leasing is cheaper


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

RD55 DUN said:


> I'm a "younger" member at 24, and think they seats are stunning.





rf860 said:


> I got a mk7 gtd at 21 and I personally think the seats look great.


It was just a thought


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2014)

Like the look of that.


----------



## stuart.cameron (Apr 10, 2011)

MadOnVaux! said:


> Those seats are fantastic  Great looking car too
> 
> * I wonder if the people who arent fans of the seats, are maybe our younger members, who possibly wont 'feel' the Mk2 influences? Just a thought


Cheers everyone!

At 21 I would say I like the seats


----------



## stuart.cameron (Apr 10, 2011)

Starting to look a little dirty!


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Lovely looking MK7


----------

